# What's YOUR favorite soup recipe?



## shel

(hyperbole)There are a gazillion soup recipes in my files (/hyperbole), and over the years I've made everything once or twice. While there are favorites, it would be nice to have some more choices, and considering the international scope of the list, some more that are not so "Americanized." And while it's easy enough to Google for recipes, or read cookbooks, maybe someone's got an old family favorite that they'd like to share.

Shel


----------



## harpua

One of my favorite subjects! Ah, where to begin...

I always make up my soups from my brain. I rarely use recipes.
Here is one without measurements. It's more exciting for you!

Pinto (or peruano) Bean Soup

Cooked or canned beans
some diced onion, celery, carrot
minced garlic
small cubed potatoes (red?)
Some canned tomatoes or a little tomato paste
a couple of dried chiles
1 clove
1 bay leaf
1 small cinnamon stick
a few sprigs fresh oregano
a few sprigs fresh thyme
Stem of parsley

Some chipotles with adobo
S&P

Sweat the vegetables except for the potatoes and garlic for about 5 minutes. Add potatoes and stock or water to cover. Add tomatoes and garlic. Bring to a boil; add the chiles and spices (in cheesecloth) and tie it to the handle or something like that. Simmer at very low heat until the veggies are tender. Add the beans and heat through. If you'd like, add some smoked chicken at the end. Add your chipotles and adobo. Be sure to monitor the cinnamon strength. It can get too strong. Play around with the flavors until you like the result.

Season with S&P and turn off heat. It's good after it sits for awhile.

I made this up and it's good. 

Oh, for all you meat people out there, I'm sure you could make something good out of this using bones and whatnot.


----------



## siduri

Lots and lots of soups, but these two very simple homey soups are my favorites.
One is just plain chicken broth, or chicken and beef broth, with pastina or galuska. 
The other is escarole soup. 
You take a whole large head of escarole, wash it and cut up roughly in big pieces. 
Put in a big soup pot with water to cover, a carrot, an onion, a celery stalk, all cut up. Salt and lots of black pepper. Let it boil till everything is soft. A parmigiano crust, cooked in with it is wonderful, especially eating it after, when it's soft and chewy.
It's very simple, you don't do any sauteeing (whcih would alter the flavor) but very very good. 
Boil rice separately. Put lots of rice in the bowl , then the soup with all the vegetables. Add lots of grated parmigiano. 
I make a big pot and eat it for days without ever getting tired of it. It's a one dish meal. 

I think possibly teh escarole you get in the states is a little more bitter than what we get here, so you might have to discard the outer leaves, or add more onion and carrot for sweetness to counter the bitterness. a little bitter is really good, but a lot is too much.


----------



## mezzaluna

Hm.... hard to narrow this down! I don't really have recipes.... :blush: but if you ask, I'll write a description of your choice of these:

Chicken soup with one or more of the following: matzo balls, kasha, noodles, kreplach 
Beef, barley and mushroom soup
Vegetable beef soup with barley
As-yet-unnamed Italian style veggie and bean soup (okay, it's kind of a minestrone)
Hot and Sour soup


----------



## ishbel

Cock a leekie
and
Scotch broth
and
Poacher's broth


----------



## anneke

Pumpkin soup, Vichyssoise/Parmentier, lentil soup, caldo verde, tuscan bean and greens.

One of my favourites is a traditional hangover cure in the Basque country: chicken stock steeped with lots of browned garlic cloves, chili flakes and a poached egg on a garlic crouton. Probably wouldn't be the first thing I'd reach for if I actually were hungover....


----------



## phatch

I want your hot and sour soup recipe. I've been looking for a GOOD one a long time. I've been dissatisfied with every one of them to date. I've got one from Martin Yan I still have to try that includes dried shrimp and pickled sichuan vegetables. 

As to my favorite soups, mine in no particular order: Potato Soup, Clam Chowder, Minestrone, Hot and Sour, Tom Ka Gai.

The potato soup and Minestrone are of my own creation although Minestrone is largely determined by what I have on hand so a set recipe isn't possible there.

Potato Soup

Sweat a chopped onion and some garlic butter or bacon fat or a combo of the two. Add some thyme and a pinch of sage. Grate in a peeled medium russet potato. Add chicken stock to cover. Simmer for about 20 minutes stirring every few minutes. Be sure and scrape up the bottom of the pot as the potatoes stick and caramelize there. Add stock as needed to keep from becoming too dry, but it will be gluey. Puree. 

Add milk or half and half to your desired thickness. Peel and chop another medium russet potato. Add to the soup, or even more potato if you want a chunkier soup. DO NOT LET THE SOUP BOIL or it will curdle the milk. Still tastes good but looks grainy and broken. Season with salt, pepper, a bay leaf and a bit more herbs singly or together of thyme, rosemary and a bit of sage. 

Keep it at a low simmer for another 20 minutes until the chopped potato is properly tender. Again, stir it every few minutes scraping across the whole bottom of the pot as the pureed potato settles and caramelizes. The broth won't be perfectly smooth but more homey and rustic.

Garnish with cheese and crispy bits of bacon, chives are good too. Many cheeses are good, cheddar, smoked gouda, swiss or cheddar, a gentle blue cheese even.

Minestrone is so varied and good in so many incarnations that I only have a few tips to add. Cook your own beans, don't use canned. Simmer the mirepoix with a chunk of parmesan rind. Add tender vegetables such as zucchini late in the cooking so they don't over cook. A dollop of pesto is good stirred in at the end just before serving. Leftovers are also good with stale bread added as a sort of bread and minestrone soup.

My preferred Clam Chowder recipe may be copyrighted so I won't post it here until I confirm that status. I use the Cook's Illustrated recipe for Tom Ka Gai from their Soups and Stews cookbook and find it to be excellent. My only change is how I handle the lemon grass. I don't chop it, just bruise and steep as I cook the soup then remove. Any mistake in the prep of the lemon grass and it's like fingernail clippings in the soup. I've had better luck with the bruise and steep method.


----------



## catheyj

I also have been searching high and low for a good hot and sour soup recipe. I try to duplicate PF Changs. I am very excited to try your recipe. Thanks Shel!


----------



## shel

I can't comment on PFChang's recipe. Is that a local restaurant, a Chef or cook?

I have numerous H&S recipes, including some I've developed myself. Try the one I posted and let me know what you liked or disliked about it, and I'll try to find one better suited to your taste.

Bruce Cost's recipes are usually very good, well researched and tested, although some may require ingredients that are hard to find in some locales. Here in the Bay Area we can usually get anything from ant earlobes to zebra cartilage (marinated, of course) 

While a good brand of Chinese black vinegar, like Chinkiang brand, is an excellent choice in H&S soup, a couple of Japanese brands of brown rice vinegar can add an interesting and distinct character to H&S soup. I prefer Mitoku, which is not widely available, or Eden brand. Both are made on the Japanese island of Kyushu using traditional methods:

KYUSHU BROWN RICE VINEGAR

A third vinegar choice might be Spectrum Foods brown rice vinegar, which is milder. not as full flavored, and produced using more modern methods.

As for soy sauce, I'd suggest Kimlan, a rich, flavorful, dark Chinese soy sauce. Perferct for H&S soup, imo.

Oh, the black mushrooms have to be soaked in very warm or hot water. You probably knew that. You can substitue fresh shiitake mushrooms, stems cut off, but if you do, add one more mushroom.

shel


----------



## american_suisse

Growing up, one of my favorite soups was the Halloween Witches' Brew my mother would make. No matter how much we would beg her, it would appear once a year on our dinner table. Yep, you guessed it. On Halloween. No...my mother was not a witch. :smiles: She wouldn't even let us watch the t.v. show _Bewitched_ because it was about a witch. Go figure.
Anyway, this will serve between 10 to 12 people. Hope you like it!

Halloween Witches' Brew 
(Using lean meats is a new addition. Have to watch fats now!)

1/2 lb lean bacon
3 lbs lean ground beef
1 1/2 c chopped onions
2 cans (26 1/4 oz each) spaghetti in tomato sauce with cheese (Before you could buy it in cans my mother used whatever spaghetti was left over)
1 can (16 oz) tomatoes
2 cans (16 oz each) kidney beans
2 cans (4 oz each) mushrooms with liquid
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp celery salt
1 tblsp Worcestershire sauce
2 to 3 tblsp catsup (more if desired)
2 cans (10 1/2 oz each) beef broth
4 cups water (more if needed)
salt and pepper to taste

Brown the bacon in a large stockpot.
Drain off most of the fat.
Add beef and onions, cooking until the onions are limp.
Add remaining ingredients and simmer for 30 minutes, or until the flavors blend.
Taste to correct seasoning.


----------



## bombayben

Sweet and Spicy Parsnip Soup, Bacon tomato and chilli, Sweet and Spicy butternut, Roasted sweet pepper and garlic, Mulligawtawny made from scratch with added cooking apples, chicken and rice


----------



## tessa

my carrot and tomato soup its so easy 
for two servings and its mega easy to multiply 
is 3 large grated carrots
1large chopped onion 
3 cloves garlic
1 16oz tin tomatoes
salt and pepper to taste (preferably fresh ground black pepper) 
2 large chopped fresh tomatoes
1/4 tsp chilli more if you like your soup to bite you back:lol:
handful of fresh parsley
cover with water bring to boil simmer for 10 minutes, blitz in blender return to pot and serve with a small glob of sour cream or fresh cream and wooohooo gorgous tasty soup in less than 20 minutes



or my feel good soup ( perfect for getting rid of the flu greeblies)

once again for 2 people but super easy to multiply

2 chicken legs skin removed
what ever veges you have on hand but include at least one onion and one potato and make the veges enough to fill 2 cups
6 cloves of garlic
1/2 to 1 tsp chopped red chilli depending on howhot they like it
salt about 1/2 -1 tsp 
fresh ground black pepper
1 cup of parsley chopped
enough water to cover, above veges by 2inches you can use chicken stock , if so just reduce the amount of salt
bring to boil , boil rapidly for 15 minutes or until chicken legs are cooked
turn soup off and take chicken legs out and shred meat roughly off bones with two forks . Add meat back to soup mix and put through blender just enough so that its stll got bits of vege visible not completely pulvarised place back in to pot and bring back to boil and serve immediatly to the sicky person, they will feel so much better fairly soon. this works every time i have made it for a sicky.:smiles:

some of my other favourites are cream of mushroom, mushroom and bacon, ministrone, cream of tomato and good ole pumpkin soup

my pumpkin soup is ultra easy too
peel pumpkin carrots, potatoes, onions,and cut in to big chunks, and place in large saucepan
then add 4 cloves garlic, 
1/2 an orange with skin on , 
1/2 tsp nutmeg
salt and pepper to taste
a large handful of parsley
cover with water and bring to boil , simmer for 15-20 minutes till all veges are soft , let cool then place in blender and blend till smooth and creamy serve with sour cream or regular cream as a garnish with some fresh parsley and some crusty bread , its perfect when the weather outside is really horrid

the chicken soup will keep for 2 days or so, the tomato and pumpkin soups will keep for 3-4 days
both the tomato and pumpkin soups taste much better the next day too


thats all i can think of right now hope you like them


----------



## kyheirloomer

Favorite? How could I list a favorite. I could eat soup everyday. But some that I particularly like, in no special order:

1. My mothers split pea and flanken. Really miss that one.
2. Kohl Rabi.
3. Butternut and pumpkin bisques (in all their forms).
4. Oyster stew---both traditional and my own.
5. Clam chowder (I prefer the Mid-Atlantic versions, which do not use cream).
6. Lentil and anything.
7. Italian wedding.
8. BLT (talk about unhealthy. But soooooo good).
9. Beef & vegetable.
10. Chicken noodle---chicken & rice---all the varients of this.
11: Corn chowder.
12. Lima bean & sausage.

I'm about to make Ana Sortun's Ladies Thighs with Red Pepper Broth. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## catheyj

shel;192168 said:


> I can't comment on PFChang's recipe. Is that a local restaurant, a Chef or cook?
> 
> PF Changs is a local "Chinese Bistro"
> 
> I will let you know how I do with finding ingredients and so forth on your recipe.. Thanks again!


----------



## phatch

PF Changs is a (somewhat) national chain. Some of their recipes have been cloned by Todd Wilbur over at topsecretrecipes.com

Phil


----------



## shel

BTW, although not in the original recipe, you might think about adding sime matchsticks of ginger. I put fresh ginger in just about every version of H&S ....

Eden brown rice vinegar can be found at Whole Foods - at least around these parts.

shel


----------



## mezzaluna

Shel, I had one too. She was my maternal grandmother. She used flanken in her vegetable beef soup too.

Several people asked about the hot and sour soup recipe I mentioned. As I said, I don't have a real recipe; I first made it when I was broke one summer, so it was a recipe born of necessity. 

I bought a few of those odd-shaped pork chops on sale and broiled them. I cut the meat into bites and made broth from the meat and the bones, a can or two of chicken broth, and added veggies: onions (green and white), bean sprouts, celery, water chestnuts and some dried Chinese mushrooms I had on hand. I added white vinegar, ground black pepper and some soy sauce to taste, then swirled in some beaten egg at the end. It has most of the flavors (which I was exposed to in local Chinese restaurants) but not the refinements of "real" hot and sour soup such as Martin Yang's.


----------



## shel

Well, first of all, I don't think Yan's soup is that "refined," and only posted it as an example of the genre because that's about where the mouse pointer happened to be at the time. Bruce Cost has, I think, a more interesting version of H&S. H&S soup was created as much for it's medicinal properties as anything else. Your creation is, in some ways, more "authentic" than Yan's, in that a lot of Chinese use pork and chicken to make their broth. In fact, Jim Lee, the author of one of my favorite Chinese cook books, suggests using canned chicken broth and the meat and bones from pork chops. I often use a light broth made from the free chicken breast bones I get from the poultry monger, add whatever other odds and ends are in the freezer. Jim, BTW, was a teacher, a short kind of round gent who lived in a converted matzo factory in NYC.

One of my H&S soups was thrown together out of necessity as well, using some ramen noodles and a bunch of veggies that were on hand to make something inexpensive and nourishing. I use the "recipe," such as it is, as a fallback for when there are only odds and ends in the veggie crisper, or when I want/need something cheap, filling, hot, and tasty. I call it my Quick and Easy Hot and Sour Vegetable Soup, and it's never the same twice. I made a "recipe" for it mainly to jog my memory of the ingredients and the version I liked best, but really, sometimes, and perhaps especially with H&S soup, a recipe gets in the way of spontanaity.

I do, however, think that a good vinegar added at the end of cooking helps make the dish "pop," as does the addition of szechuan pepper and ginger.

Shel


----------



## harpua

Butternut squash soup

2 big butternuts, halved, seasoned and roasted until soft
diced carrot,onion,celery, shallot
minced garlic
2 bay leaves
1 sprig basil
2 sprigs thyme
1 sprig parsley
1 clove
1-2 sprigs sage (important!)
Stock to cover 
S&P

Put squash in to roast for 40 minutes or until soft
sweat veggies then add stock and spices wrapped in cheesecloth. Simmer until veggies are tender. Add squash and simmer for a few more minutes until everything is soft. Use and immersion blender and blend it unil smooth. Adjust seasonings. Add a kiss of cream and a sprinkling of freshly grated nutmeg. Serve with homemade garlic butter croutons and freshly grated hard cheese.


----------



## kyheirloomer

So, had that Ladies Thighs with Red Pepper Broth and Peas tonight. I've only two things to say about it:

1. It's a real PITA to make, and
2. It's worth every bit of the effort.

Well, three things. Unless you're cooking for a crowd, better cut the recipe in half---at least.

This is an incredible soup! For anyone interested, the recipe is in the new book, _Yum! Tasty Recipes From Culinary Greats,_ put out by Cumberland House.


----------



## shel

Hi,

This is quite similar to numerous soups that I've seen. There's a "lettuce" soup I've played around with a few times that's almost identical in ingredients, but uses a milder lettuce. This lends itself to many types of lettuce or greens. The parmigiano crust is a nice tiuch. I like to eat 'em in the way you describe ...

Shel


----------



## phatch

I made the Martin Yan Hot and Sour Soup recipe today. It's the best I've made yet. There's still room for improvement. I'll have to try the Bruce Cost recipe Shel posted.


----------



## ghettoracingkid

Roasted Tomatoes and garlic soup with Basil (classic flavors I know but so tasty.)

Cheddar and broccoli soup. 

Roasted Corn Chowder


----------



## catheyj

I went to a dinner theatre last night where they served Cream of Poblano soup.. It was incredible.. I am going to try and duplicate it.. but I thought I would ask if anyone had a recipe for it.


----------



## shel

Which Yan soup did you make? From the recipe you mentioned having or the one I posted? Regardless, in what way do you feel it needs improvement? Does the soup need more of "something," or perhaps a different flavor, consistancy, aroma? Perhaps you can post the recipe you used (if not the one posted in this thread) and the specific ingredients you used. That may be helpful.

Perhaps if you explain more better we can help you more better 

Shel


----------



## phatch

It lacked a certain earthiness and spice as well as clarity and gelatin. I mostly attribute that to the stock. I didn't have home-made on hand and made do with Swanson Natural Goodness.

I think a carefully prepped stock infused with a gentle ginger and star anise hint would add a good chunk of the last bit I was looking for.

I used the recipe from Yan's _Invitation to Chinese Cooking_.


----------



## shel

OK, that helps. I agree about the stock/broth. I've been trying various packaged broths and stocks for the past few months, and have yet to find one that's acceptable in all cases, certainly none for H&S soup. Cook's Illustrated taste tested a number of boxed broths and stocks, and rated Swanson's Organic higher than the regular broth. But that's just in taste. The ingredients, IMO, definitely leave something to be desired.

A number of Chinese cooks that I've spoken with, and a few Chinese recipes, suggest making a broth using chicken and pork - it does help to add complexity and flavor. In fact, several even suggest using a broth like Swanson's (if you have to, or for convenience) and enhancing it with some meaty pork bones.

A number Chinese cookbooks note that a Chinese chicken broth is a lot simpler than what we usually make - just bone-in chicken meat, a little ginger, and that's about all. There is a "high" stock or broth and a "low" one. A high stock is generally used for H&S and other soups. Low stocks are used for blanching, and too add some additional flavor to the meat being blanched or simmered. A low stock may often contain some veggies. However, this a generalization, as there are many variations. Still, it's something to think about. Using an appropriate stock or broth canadd to the results of a soup.

Generally, ginger is a good addition to H&S soup. FWIW, I always add some, usually a generous amount (amount depends on age and intensity of the ginger - young ginger is nice as it offers a somewhat milder, but still invigorating, background) and usually cut in fine matchsticks. One thing that you might try is a mixture of fresh and ground ginger. The combination adds some interesting depth to some recipes, although I've not yet tried that technique with H&S soup. Some Szechuan peppercorns are a nice addition. Toast 'em a bit first, then grind them before adding to the soup.

Not having tried star anise in H&S soup, and not being familiar with the recipe you used, I can't comment other than to say there is Chinese and Japanese star anise, and a few chefs and cooks have suggested that the Chinese version is a better, more flavorful choice.

Good luck - hope to hear that you've gotten the soup to your liking.

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer

Over dinner, during one of the Garlic Is Life symposia, Chester Aaron casually mentioned his root soup. When I expressed interest he graciously provided the recipe. It's become one of our favorite winter soups:

Chester Aaron's Root Soup

6 beets, roots & greens both
3 turnips
8 carrots
3 parsnips
2 large white onions
¼ cup wine vinegar
Juice of two lemons
6 tbls honey
2 tbls butter
Salt & pepper to taste
1 head garlic.

Separate beet roots from greens. Cut roots into slices or cubes. Cover with water. Add vinegar, lemon juice and honey. Boil until tender. Remove from pot.

Chop beet greens. Add to water and boil 10 minutes. Remove. Adjust sweet/sour taste with more vinegar or honey. 

Cut other roots into chunks and cook in separate pot until tender. Reserve cooking water.

Slice onions and fry in butter until golden.

In a large bowl add all roots except beets. Blend with immersion blender, and keep adding vegetable water as needed until soup has a fine smooth texture. Pour into separate container.

Using immersion blender, bring beets, in their red juice, to same smooth texture.

Mix beet puree into other vegetable liquid. Stir. Add salt & pepper to taste.


----------



## bughut

Both vegetarian, but so different

Lentil soup made with a smoked ham shank, carrots, swede. onions and seasoning So thick you have to be able to stand your spoon up in it. Pick the bone and mix the meat in.


And Tom yum Plenty of recipes around. all are good. Light and exciting and plenty of fresh coriander Thai basil and chillis


----------



## shel

So, how does a soup made with ham become vegetarian?

shel


----------



## mannlicher

A good fall soup. I used to serve it in my seafood restaurant.

Cauliflower Soup
One pound cauliflower, diced
One medium onion, fine diced
One rib celery, fine diced
One large chef potato, diced
One tbls butter, one tbls good olive oil
3 cups vegetable stock, or defatted chicken stock
salt, pepper , white pepper, cayenne to taste
one cup heavy cream
one tbls sherry
4 oz shredded sharp Vermont white cheese

Sauté onion and celery in the butter and olive oil until translucent
Add stock, cauliflower, potato and seasonings
Cover, bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer 15 min, or so until the vegetables are tender
Remove, and cool, Remove most of the cauliflower. Use a hand blender, and puree the soup until smooth
Place back in saucepan; add the reserved cauliflower and the heavy cream.
Heat, but do not boil
Add sherry, and three oz of the shredded cheese
Stir to blend. Top with the rest of the cheese, and serve


----------



## lana

I used to work at a little place in Mill Valley, CA called The Depot. They had the best food.

They served Rosemary Chicken Soup and Lemon CHicken Soup that were both to die for! I wish that I had the recipe because I would share, but I don't. 

All I know is these soups were fabulous. They were both very simple, not a lot of stuff in them. Big chucks of breast meat chicken, delicate broth, small onion bits and then either the rosemary or the lemon slices. I think the lemon soup also had green onions or chives and maybe rice, but I can't remeber if the rice was on the side.


----------



## shel

I've eaten at The Depot a few times. Food was OK ...

Shel


----------



## ishbel

I still make mine to my Gt ... Gt.... Granny's recipe. Scottish style lentil soup is only surpassed by Scotch both as a winter warmer :lips:


----------



## lana

This was back in the early 90's---like '92 maybe. Could have changed hands since then?? Who knows! But back then, the food was good.


----------



## shel

I lived just down the road from the place, and have eaten there off and on since, oh, maybe the mid-seventies or so

shel


----------



## bombayben

It is a particularly chilly day today and I have made your root soup recipe for a lunchtime special in the cafe - the only thing is that I may have lost something in the translation - you can taste the vinegar in it!! - is there anyway to remedy this? - maybe simmer it to evaporate the vinegar? or add more water? - can you help please - needs to be before 12.00 noon (it is 9.20 am now) - any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kyheirloomer

Ben, I've only made the recipe as it appears; never made larger quantitities that is. So don't know how that might effect things.

I haven't had to adjust it, either. But see the second paragraph re: adjusting with additional vinegar or honey as necessary. Perhaps that's what you need to try; adding more honey?

I wonder, too, if you increase the parsnips and/or carrots if that wouldn't sweeten it up a bit?

Other than that, I have no advice to offer. Sorry.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Last night made a Maryland Crab, Shrimp, and Bacon chowder, using the recipe in James Villas' new book, _The Bacon Cookbook. _

Despite all the time I've spent playing around Chesapeake Bay, I'd never had this before. But it won't be the last time. It's really great! Sort of like a She Crab Soup and an Oyster Stew combined, using bacon instead of salt pork, milk, rather than cream, and combining crabmeat and shrimp.

The onions and potatoes give it some body, without making it heavy.

I would definately think of this as a soup course at a sit-down dinner.


----------



## bombayben

Thanks KY - yeah I added more water, honey and simmered for a good 30 minutes - stirring all the time - sold a couple of portions and they went down well - will post a pic when I can find all my wires (just moved house!) - it is nice and I think taste will probably improve overnight (just a guess)


----------



## kyheirloomer

Yeah, I think you're probably right, Ben. Overnight sitting will give all those flavors a chance to meld. 

Another hearty soup that might go over well with your customers comes from The Hungry Trout---an inn in the Adirondack Mountains. It's simple to make, and has no hard and fast amounts:

Sausage Soup The Hungry Trout

Saute hot Italian sausage until done. Drain and break apart. Add to beef stock, along with tomatoes and onions. Add a few pepper flakes if desired.

I got this recipe from them before bulk Italian sausage was readily available, so had to use links originally. I would strip the casings from a pound of sausage before cooking, and break the sausage apart as it cooked. Nowadays I just buy the bulk sausage. Then I saute the onions lightly in the grease from the sausage, add the tomatoes, stock, and reserved sausage meat. 

Works like a charm.


----------



## bombayben

Hey KY - thanks for the recipe! went down really well with the customers. It did 'mature' I served it with a garnish of deep fried sweede julienne and cilantro - the colors were spectacular! - thanks for the recipe - may try the one above too!!


----------



## kyheirloomer

I can picture the look of that, and it had to be spectacular.

I would have thought cilantro too overpowering. But a flag of deep-fried sage sticking up out of the rutabaga julienne would be just as pretty. 

While I think of it, imagine reversing the colors, by making a butternut squash or pumpkin bisque, and garnishing with beetroot julienne.


----------



## bombayben

done that ,been there ,got the t-shirt!! - Huge thanks once again - fantastic!! cilantro was a sprinkle - just for color! - red white and green - will post a pic when I find all my stuff - just moved house!!


----------



## futuresffd

My first post! Not much has been written in terms of Cantonese style soups. I know some Chinese family's who cook at least 1 or 2 pots of soup a week. Hot and sour soup, IMHO has become very westernized, I have seen them served at Chinese take out food chains (which many are owned by Koreans). I have never heard of using soy sauce in a soup..ever! ( sorry I don't measure..by use more or less to the flavor you prefer) Cantonese-style pork soup: -pork bones..cheaper cuts of meat..not sure how to explain it but it is cube shaped with a little meat and tendon. -dried goji berries..you buy these at the chinese market..I have seen these sell for over 10 bucks at some of these organic/health food markets! -dried red dates. you also get these at the market -dried mushrooms..shitake works fine -mustard greens -some peeled, thick sliced carrots. Place pork bones in a soup pot fill with water. Bring to a boil. Add goji ,red dates,mushrooms,carrots. Reduce heat to medium to low medium. Add in mustard greens, after about 30 minutes. Done in 1 hour to hour and half. The soup should be orange-brown in color. The soup will of course taste better later in the day. Often served before a meal or a meal in itself. Lot of cantonese restaurants will serve a variation of this. One of my perfect meals: -this pork soup -white snow fungus with bok choy. -steamed fish (with green onion,ginger,and that delicious liquid of soy sauce,sugar, and fish fat!) -steamed rice cooked with sweet chinese sausage(laap chong) -chicken feet -slices of duck and goose ( duck fat is a beautiful thing!) -scallops with pepper and onions in a light black bean sauce I'll stop there! Here is a food fact: beef and broccoli is actually a substitute for beef and gai lan. Looking foward talking food to you all!


----------



## futuresffd

sorry for the text..I originally written my post double spaced paragraphs/lines...ahhhhh too the pork soup recipe above: also add a few slices of ginger


----------



## bombayben

hey KY - doing pumpkin and also a sweet and spicy parsnip on Saturday - it is carnival night - going to add the sausage too!! - will let you know how it goes!


----------



## kyheirloomer

Ooh, ooh. Sweet & Spicy Parsnip sounds good.

You got a recipe?


----------



## bombayben

I am trying to post a pic of the root soup but don't know how - the pic is currently in my pics folders - so if anybody can help - that will be great!! Yes KY have a recipe - usually calculate 1 large parsnip per person, so say for 4

4 large parsnips
1 large carrot
1 medium sized potato
cube all veges and coat thoroughly in honey and dark brown muscavado sugar and add to a good strong vegetable stock, 1 teaspoon ground cumin, coriander and half teaspoon turmeric. Add hot chilli powder to your preference, Simmer until vegetables are soft. Cool and pulverize. Place soup in a clean pan and add 1 tablespoon lemon juice and 2 teaspoons Garam Masala and half a teaspoon ground cinnamon, bring back to boil then take off heat. Serve and enjoy!


----------



## kyheirloomer

Sounds good, Ben. I'm gonna try it soon as the weather gets a bit colder.

Do you mix your own garam, or just go with a commercial blend?


----------



## kyheirloomer

I was just referred to this great site:

SOUP OF THE EVENING...BEAUTIFUL SOUP

Lots of shtick. Lots of shlock. But also several hundred really great sounding soup recipes.


----------



## bombayben

Mix my own - of course!! I can let you have proportions - but generally as any good cook will do - use the 'force'! (own judgment)


----------



## kyheirloomer

I wouldn't mind hearing your proportions. Everybody does this differently.


----------



## tasty thoughts

My favorite soup is a butternut squash and broccoli soup. It is simple to make, healthy, and has a combination of flavors.


----------



## shroomgirl

Daniel Bouloud's Butternut soup.
Saute onions added peeled chunked butternuts, cover with water....yep water. ....salt and pepper to taste, cover and cook at a low boil for 25-30 minutes until squash is soft. Taste for salt and pepper. Puree, run through a sieve (pia and sometimes I eliminate if just for me.....but this step does give an amazing mouth feel).

Ok now you can top with sauteed chanterelles or my personal favorite is lardons, or a sherry redux.....


Bruce Cost....wow, you've got the good books.....Florence Lin's cookbook is pretty good too. Approx same time frame.


borscht, ummmm with tons of dillweed
ministroni
escarole with mini meatballs
tomato base veg soup
beef based (not base but beef stock) with chunks of tender beef veg soup
navy bean soup, pea soup....very similar flavor profiles
bouillbaise....with rouille
french onion with yep....dillweed and guyere....if made for me loaded with toasted french bread
cream of wild shroom soup..... dried morels, buttons, onions, thyme, cream, good bourbon
pho..not made it but would love to know how to work with tendons.


----------



## bombayben

Hey KY - posted a pic of the root soup - somewhere in the gallery!! don't quite know where but do a search abnd have a look - will post pics of fish pops when I get time!


----------



## andyg

Hmmm, soup. 

One of my favorites is Portuguese caldo verde, which I make with linguica and collards. One reason I like it so much is that collards are one of my favorite veges, and I love potatoes, which are also in the recipe. I just love all the ingredients in it.

Potato-leek soup is another, with the potatoes mashed and dissolved in the soup.


----------



## kyheirloomer

So, Ben, went to the gallery, clicked on your name, and there it was, right on top.

Lookin' good!


----------



## teamfat

One of my favorites is something I usually call quick cioppino with sausage. Basically you brown about a pound of italian sausage with some diced onion and bell pepper, throw it in a pot with a couple cans of diced tomatoes, some rosemary, oregano and thyme, maybe a cup or so of red wine. Add about a pound or so of some lightly cooked seafood, like shrimp, bay scallops, firm white fish, crab, etc. Simmer for 20 - 30 minutes and enjoy.

Years ago I made this while visiting my sister and her daughter, maybe 5 years old at the time, got a bit upset. Seems she heard me mention the name of the soup and thought I was cooking a Chia Pet!

mjb.


----------



## shel

Have you tried the soup with a more "authentic" Poruguese sausage, like chouriço, or maybe some nice Spanish sausage? There's also Caldo Gallego, made with white beans, serrano ham, and smoked sausage. I think it's traditional to use turnip greens in that one.

There's also Pote Gallego, made with the same ingredients as the Caldo Gallego plus veal and chicken.

shel


----------



## andyg

I haven't tried those. Thanks for the suggestions 

I do make my own version of ham and bean soup, using a generous amount of (real bone-in butt portion) ham that I cook my favorite way, plus white beans, plenty of garlic and bay leaves, and other ingredients.


----------



## risque cakes

My favorite has always been a "peasant fare" soup..lol 

It's PLANTAIN SOUP/stew.

It can be made with any soup stock you have available and or yellow or green plantains or both and any tropical root veggies you can find..

Like, squash, pumpkin, yucca, yams you boil it down a bit till the starches in the veggies thicken the broth.

It's a very HEARTY soup/stew and every household had it's version


----------



## muzikladie

This soup was made famous by the Plaza III Hotel in Kansas City MO. I've eaten it there, and I've made the recipe at home, and it's very, very close to the original. VERY rich and filling!

*Steak Soup*

1 lb. ground beef or leftover grilled steak cut into small cubes
1 stick butter
1 cup flour
1 can diced tomatoes
2 qt. water
1 cup diced carrots
1 cup diced onions
1 cup diced celery
1 10 oz. Pkg. Frozen mixed vegetables
2 Tablespoons beef base
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 Tablespoon MSG (Accent) - this can be left out to lessen sodium

Brown beef; drain. Meanwhile, parboil onion, carrots and celery for about 2 minutes in 1 quart of water. Melt butter or margarine in large pan or dutch oven. Blend in flour to make smooth paste. Gradually stir in the other quart of (cold) water to make a thick liquid. Gradually add to the pot containing the boiled vegetables & other quart of water. Add all other ingredients, bring to low boil and simmer until meat and vegetables are tender. Recipe says do not salt, but I always add salt to taste. I also add about a teaspoon of Kitchen Bouquet for added rich color and flavor. Wonderful served with hot, buttered bread right out of the oven!


----------



## risque cakes

Oh, and I forgot another favorite, "Italian Wedding Soup"


----------



## shel

Oooo! I like that one as well. I've tried a couple and now I've gotta make my own. Seems simple enough ... have you a particular recipe that you like?

shel


----------



## tasty thoughts

Another favorite of mine is French onion soup. Made a pot last week, topped it with some crusty bread and fontina. It was wonderful!


----------



## risque cakes

I do, but at the shop will all my "gathered" recipes..can post tomorrow if the Wall guy and electrician don't need me...will that be ok?


----------



## risque cakes

I actually found a VEGETARIAN version of this soup that was divine, but I've misplaced the recipe...

LOVE this soup too..lol but for some reason when I order it in a restaurant, the cheese tastes and feels like melted plastic.


----------



## shel

I'm in no rush - wouldn't be making it until after T-day anyway. Tks!

shel


----------



## tasty thoughts

If you find your vegetarian version, I would love to see it. Sounds good.

I feel the same way about restaurant-ordered French onion soup, unless I'm at an upscale restaurant.


----------



## shel

A veggie version sounds interesting, but in all honesty, it's the little meatballs that do it for me.

It's amazing what some restaurants can do to a simple dish ... I think sometimes they either try to get too fancy and complicated, or else they cheap out on ingredients or take shortcuts with technique.

Some dishes are simple and straightforward ... and, arguably, might best be left that way.

shel


----------



## tasty thoughts

I agree that some dishes are best left simple. That being said, I love to play with recipes and try new ingredients. . .


----------



## risque cakes

a vegetarian version of the FRENCH ONION SOUP!!!!!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## kyheirloomer

Vegetarian French onion soup? Other than subbing veggie stock for the beef broth, what else would it take? Everything else already is vegetarian (lacto/ovo).


----------



## shel

Earlier in this thread someone posted this soup idea:

A vegetarian soup with a smoked ham shank - sheesh! And this from an "owner/operator"

shel


----------



## risque cakes

Yep that's it exactly..but to be a true vegan soup you'd have to eliminate the delichious melty cheese topping..lol.

with the cheese it's still not lacto vegan


----------



## kyheirloomer

>with the cheese it's still not lacto vegan<

I'm not going to get in an argument as to what constitutes which brand of vegetarian. If you think lacto (which is defined as milk and milk products) doesn't include cheese, that's your perogative.

If you don't want the cheese, leave it out. But as far back as the origninal Moosewood Cookbook Molly Katzen suggested topping the soup with croutons and grated cheese, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## kyheirloomer

>Earlier in this thread someone posted this soup idea:<

Shel, I don't begin to understand the point of your post. Are you saying that a soup with no meat or meat product component is the same as a soup with a ham shank in it?

Maybe you need to learn how French onion soup is made? The only relationship it has to meat is the beef broth. Take that away and there's nothing in it but vegetable products and, if you make it true to form, melted cheese. 

Now, if you want to get truly technical, there is no such thing as a vegetarian French onion soup, because the true gelt is made with beef broth. So, substituting veggie stock or water makes it an onion soup in the style of French onion soup. But it can never actually be it.


----------



## shel

No, not at all. I just found it odd that someone in the business would consider a soup made with a smoked ham shank to be vegetarian. Perhaps it wasn't explained clearly in my post. It was early here ... 

shel


----------



## risque cakes

I think you misunderstood...and it could be my terrible grammer also....What I was trying to say, was that exchanging the beef broth out on a French onion soup to a veggie stock doesn't make it a true vegan version if you're still using the cheese topping.

But for those vegans that just don't eat meat, and do indulge in cheese..well the recipe that I used was a very yummy recipe ( at least to me...but remember, I am also a street food junkie!! ..but not not fast foods...just street foods!)


----------



## shel

Not to put too fine a point on it, if one is a vegan, cheese (containing animal products) is not eaten. No animal products are eaten. Soy-based cheese is acceptable. Perhaps you're confusing veganism with vegetarianism, of which there seem to be different degrees.

shel


----------



## risque cakes

well ...there you go, thanks for clarifying it, I knew that there are "militant vegans' out there that like to argue the point for those of us with difficulties telling the difference, however casually we interjected into the thread!!


----------



## bombayben

I think this is the quote that Shel is talking about - those two well known vegetables - the Pig and the Chicken!


----------



## siloway

1 Lentil and bacon

2 Wild mushroom


----------



## gunnar

At the risk of having a Moderator chide me for posting in a zombie thread, my favorites are separated into those I make and those I eat...

The Favorites I make...

  Creamy Roasted Butternut Squash, Chicken Tortilla and Clam Chowder

The Favorites I eat...and have never made....

   Borscht ( the plain Beet kind) and Italian Wedding soup


----------



## dr death sauce

my favorites are:

sweet potato and red chilli

sweet corn egg drop

wild mushroom and chestnut


----------



## chefedb

shel said:


> Earlier in this thread someone posted this soup idea:
> 
> A vegetarian soup with a smoked ham shank - sheesh! And this from an "owner/operator"
> 
> shel


Maybe It's a lab manufactured ham?????? like the fake crabmeat


----------



## chefedb

Some of myfFavorites;

                 Broc and cheese

                  Washington Chowder

                 Tomato Basil Bisque

                 New England Seafood Chowder

                 Any Seafood Bisque

                 Mulligatawny

                 Chicken A La Rein

                 Four Onion

                 Cream of 3 Mushroom w/ chives

                 Phili Pepper Pot

                 Consomme Celestine with sherry


----------



## thesoupshack

Here is my recipe for Cream of Pear & Parsnip Soup... delicious and comforting... guaranteed to please!

*Cream of Pear and Parsnip Soup*

2 tablespoons butter

1 pound parsnip - halved lengthwise sliced into 1" chunks

1 pound anjou or red pears - peeled, cored, & sliced

1 large onion - diced

1 tablespoon dark brown sugar

2 teaspoons mild curry powder

2 teaspoons ground cumin

1 teaspoon ground coriander

1/2 teaspoon ground cardamom

1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

2 cloves garlic - minced

3 cups chicken stock

1/3 cup heavy cream (or more to taste)

salt and pepper (to taste)

METHOD:

- in 4 quart saucepan melt the butter, add parsnips, pears, onions & brown sugar

- sauté at medium-high heat until onions are translucent

- add the curry powder, all of the spices and the garlic

- cook for about 2 minutes… stirring well.

- pour in the stock and stir until well combined

- cover and simmer gently for 25 minutes… or until the parsnips are tender

- blend w/ immersion blender until smooth

- taste to adjust seasoning

- add cream just before serving and heat to desired temperature (do not boil)

GARNISH:

Can be enhanced w/ a drizzle of Pumpkin-infused sour cream made w/ sweetened pumpkin pie filling and sour cream and winter-spiced fried croutons

You can use apples instead of pears if you're not satisfied w/ the quality of available pears.

As far as Hot & Sour Soup... I agree completely that quality vinegar defines the flavor... as well as a variety of dried and fresh mushrooms. My favorite H & S currently has no meat... chock full of mushrooms... finished w/ a squeeze of lime and fresh cilantro leaves... in fact I want some right now!


----------



## adarlingshot

fire roasted tomato and yellow pepper soup


----------



## leeniek

American_Suisse said:


> Growing up, one of my favorite soups was the Halloween Witches' Brew my mother would make. No matter how much we would beg her, it would appear once a year on our dinner table. Yep, you guessed it. On Halloween. No...my mother was not a witch. :smiles: She wouldn't even let us watch the t.v. show _Bewitched_ because it was about a witch. Go figure.
> Anyway, this will serve between 10 to 12 people. Hope you like it!
> 
> Halloween Witches' Brew
> (Using lean meats is a new addition. Have to watch fats now!)
> 
> 1/2 lb lean bacon
> 3 lbs lean ground beef
> 1 1/2 c chopped onions
> 2 cans (26 1/4 oz each) spaghetti in tomato sauce with cheese (Before you could buy it in cans my mother used whatever spaghetti was left over)
> 1 can (16 oz) tomatoes
> 2 cans (16 oz each) kidney beans
> 2 cans (4 oz each) mushrooms with liquid
> 1 tsp garlic salt
> 1 tsp celery salt
> 1 tblsp Worcestershire sauce
> 2 to 3 tblsp catsup (more if desired)
> 2 cans (10 1/2 oz each) beef broth
> 4 cups water (more if needed)
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the bacon in a large stockpot.
> Drain off most of the fat.
> Add beef and onions, cooking until the onions are limp.
> Add remaining ingredients and simmer for 30 minutes, or until the flavors blend.
> Taste to correct seasoning.


This sounds really good!! I have to try it, mind you I will pass on the canned spaghetti and just use my own sauce with spaghetti noodles...


----------



## leeniek

My mother in law's soup... I have no idea of the name of the recipe in English so we call it Mom/Oma's soup... when I make it at work (and it always sells out) I call it Dutch Meatball Soup

I have changed it a little to suit my taste (and to avoid using powdered onion soup mix in the meatballs LOL)  but the one thing that has to remain the same is the Maggi Seasoning that is served at the table.  The Maggi definitely "makes" the soup. 

My Mother In Law's Dutch Soup

For the meatballs:

1 pound good quality lean ground beef (I stress good quality here as an inferior quality will result in a greasy soup)

1 tablespoon Mrs Dash (or other salt -free seasoning... I use the Kirkland Organic No-Salt stuff from Costco and it is just as good)

For the soup

2 carrots, washed, peeled and grated

1 cup celery leaves and tops of celery stalks (I use the top parts of the celery stocks as well as the tender leaves and hearts inside) finely sliced

1 bunch green onions/scallions, finely sliced

16 cups chicken broth (if you are not going to use homemade broth use bullion cubes and follow the directions on the pack to make 16 cups.. Knorr is the best brand when it comes to cubes)

fine egg noodles

Maggi to serve

1 tbsp olive oil

Heat olive oil in a Dutch Oven over medium high heat.  Add carrots, scallion/green onion, and celery.  Reduce heat to low and let vegetables sweat for about 10 minutes, making sure they do not brown.

Add broth and bring to a boil.

Make the meatballs by combining the ground beef and Mrs Dash.  Using your hands make very small (half inch maximum size) meatballs and drop them into the broth.  They will sink at first and then rise as they cook.  I know this is a pain but the end result is much worth the trouble at the beginning.

Once all of the meatballs have been added, reduce heat to medium low and simmer for 1.5 hours.  The soup should have reduced some in this time.  Taste and adjust seasoning if neccesary.

Add the noodles and cook on medium heat for another half an hour.  Check noodles for doneness and serve.

Pass the maggi at at the table... be very careful with it though as only two or three drops are needed to round out the soup.

When I make this at work I add the maggi in the kitchen and I add it according to my own taste.  I like to be able to taste a hint of it and not let it be overpowering so that is how I judge.

Enjoy!

O


----------



## petalsandcoco

Leeniek,

Sounds like a comfort soup !

I have alot of soups I enjoy. The one I am known for is Borscht and Vichychoisse, clam chowder and Bisques de legumes. But there are others I enjoy:

PHO - My fav !

Tom kha Gai

Assam Laksa

Saam gye taang

Melon soup

Carrot & Coriander

Jellied Madrielene

Italien wedding (oh just to dip my bread)

and of course Avgolemeno &  not to forget Mulligatawny....it could be a long list.

Good old chicken soup.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Hey Leeniek, do you have a mother in law from Holland? Then your soup could call "*soep met balletjes*"?

In Holland's neighbouring country where I live, that's the name of a collection of soups in which we put tiny meatballs.

Mostly we make a fresh tomatosoup or even pumpkinsoup to plunge these balls in, but any soup will do nicely.

And as usual there are millions of variations on making soups with balls (sorry, but that's the translation from dutch).

I make them with veal/pork meat, a handful of breadcrumbs, some beaten egg and that's the base to which you can add all kinds of flavors such as spices etc. I always boil them seperately in water just for the time they need to come to the surface, mostly less than a minute or so. I add them to the soup at the very last moment. Kids totally love these, and so am I..

I posted pics of a "pompoensoep met balletjes"; https://statich.cheftalk.com/8/8f/8fcd5c52_pompoensoep1A.jpg

Made with these already boiled balls to which I added a little chiliflakes; https://statich.cheftalk.com/9/97/97ff72f6_soepballetjes1B.jpg


----------



## brownedoff

Cream of wild mushroom soup with crispy bacon

-Crisp up very finely chopped bacon, remove from pan and keep warm.

-Sweat brunoised shallots and thyme in the bacon fat.

-Add wild mushrooms (whatever's available that looks good) and continue to sweat for a while.

-Crank the heat up and add a good slug of red wine, plus a dash of balsamic or Worcestershire sauce. Allow to reduce down.

-Add veal stock (can also use mushroom stock if you happen to have made it) and a little white pepper.

-Allow to reduce slowly to near desired consistency.

-Blitz in blender briefly.

-Add double cream and reduce a little further. Adjust seasoning and acidity if required.

-Serve garnished with the crispy bacon bits, a sprig of thyme and a little olive oil or even truffle oil if you're in the mood


----------



## benway

I'm not a fan of soups that can be described as starchy chicken or beef broth with vegetables, beans, and/or meat floating in them.  IMO the most treasured soup recipes are those for salty translucent broths with all the hoopla strained out.  I'm a bit of a noodle junkie and I'm always working on broths to accompany my chewy hand-pulled noodles.  Broths like this are a real challenge and generally start for me with juice and spices and end with gelatin and/or straining via cheesecloth.

Some other favorites of mine include:

Wisconsin beer and cheese soup

Chili, especially with pork

Anything that is pureed and/or contains cream is at least OK in my book.


----------



## chefmorey

Tuscan Sausage Soup

Chef Bob

Step one: take one pound bacon and place on wire tacks over a cookie sheet and bake in a 300 degree oven until done, turning it over half way through. A convection oven is best. As the bacon cooks, dab with paper towels to keep dry and free of grease. The fat will render out on the sheet below (keep that for many uses). Keep cooking and dabbing until the bacon is dry and crisp. It may take 30 min. to an hour depending on your oven. Take out of oven and raise the temperature to 400 degrees. 

Step Two: Get one pound of bulk Italian sausage (mild or hot depending on your taste). If you can only find link sausage, remove skin. Flatten the sausage to 1/4[sup]th[/sup] inch on a cookie sheet and cook in oven five minutes and turn over and keep cooking until it has only a little pink in the center left. You want to UNDERCOOK the sausage so it finishes cooking in the soup. So, do not overcook it or brown it or make it crisp. Do not dry it out! Remove the sausage to a cool plate so it does not continue to cook on the cookie sheet. 

Step Three: Finely mince one large sweet onion and place into heavy soup pot. Sauté the onion in some of the bacon grease until translucent, not brown or crisp. Add three finely minced garlic cloves to the onion and continue to sauté for a minute or two. Watch that the garlic does not burn.

Step Four: Add to pot 1½ quarts of chicken stock (home-made best or low sodium from store). Place in pot 4-5 cups of diced red skin potatoes. You can leave the skin or remove it. Bring soup to boil and then simmer the potatoes until they are barely done, about 15 minutes,

Step Five: Crumble sausage into the size of small marbles. Put into pot. Add 8 oz. chopped kale or spinach leaves (fresh is best but if you have to use frozen, make sure you squeeze out all the water before you put into pot).

Step Six: Add 1 cup heavy cream and 2 cups ½ & ½. You can use milk instead but the flavor will not be the same.

Step Seven: Crumble the bacon and put into pot and simmer everything together for 5 minutes.

Taste the soup and add salt and pepper to your taste. The bacon has a lot of salt in it and you must take that into consideration. If you want to zest it up, add some cayenne pepper. 

Serve and enjoy. It is a meal all by itself and you may not want to eat anything else that night. Eat within the next few days. With potatoes, it will not freeze well. You can refresh it after three days by returning to boil and simmering for 5 minutes.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I’m from Hawaii and a favorite there is their version of Portuguese Bean Soup, which is served just about everywhere, with Diamond Bakery Soda Crackers. 

Since having moved away, I have had to learn how to make all of these ONO-LICIOUS dishes.   

My sister lives in Los Angeles and requested this dish when every her and her husband come our way. 

It took me awhile just to find the brand of Portuguese sausage from Hawaii (really good just fried up with eggs and steamed rice),

but perseverance has prevailed!! 

It took me maybe 4 or 5 tries to get it just so, put now that I have it down pat, I make HUGE pots and freeze it.


----------



## christy

My neighbor's Russian borscht is my all-time favorite soup.  It is beautiful, colorful, and loaded with flavor.


----------



## maryb

My potato bacon soup is high on the list, add cheddar to turn it into a potato cheese soup. Homemade chicken or beef soup is always good, add whatever you want in the veg department (or clean out the fridge!).


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

We have an annual "Soup Off" here and I am thinking of entering this year.

I have so many recipes that I like and am proud to make for others,

but the dilemma is should I enter more than one or stick with my all time best soup?

In Hawaii the best, and my fav is Portuguese Bean Soup, português sopa de feijão. Maybe with some real Portuguese bread...

any opinions?


----------

